# Pto Winch



## MRCONRAN (Oct 21, 2005)

HELLO I HAVE A HYDRAULIC WINCH I AM WONDERING IF ANYONE HAS A PTO DRIVEN WINCH SUCH AS GARWOOD OR TULSA. IF SO HOW DO THEY LIKE IT. THE TROUBLE WITH MINE IS THE CABLE PULLS HARD OFF THE DRUM. MY WINCH IS 8000lb I USE IT ON A JOHN DEERE 1530 TRACTOR ABOUT 45hp.
ANY INFO WOULD BE GREAT.
THANKS MR BILL


----------



## tawilson (Oct 21, 2005)

I've got a Farmi 501 on my NH 2120, 40hp. It pulls off the drum easy enough, except for the occasional snag. Till I got my backhoe attachment, it was on my tractor more than anything else. It's good counterweight and doesn't stick out as far as a backblade. Plus if you back into anything, it doesn't get hurt. If you're in my neck of the woods, stop over and check it out.


----------



## cunrya (Oct 21, 2005)

tawilson, I have a NH2120 too, great little machine, loader hoe combo same as you I imagine. If you have the NH Hoe (frame mounter not 3pnt.) Have you found any solution the the low ground clearance? Makes it mobility a bit limmited and difficult to load on a trailer. Just curious.


----------



## MRCONRAN (Oct 21, 2005)

I Am Located In Gouverneur Ny So I Would Say I Am Close Enough. My Winch Is Mounted On A Reinforced 3 Point Boom, The One Sold Thru Tractor Supply. When I Say It Has Been Reinforced It Will Pull The Tractor Sideways And Also Lift The Front End With A Loader Off The Ground. But For Safty's Sake I Keep The Front In Contact With The Ground Almost All The Time. I May Try And Add A Push Plate To Anchor The Winch Like The Farmi In The Future.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 21, 2005)

Mr. Bill your problem with your mainline cable snagging may be a symptom of the cable backlashing on freespool. My Norse winch has a small brake pad type arrangement that simply feathers the drum and can be tensioned accordingly that prevents any backlash.
If your winch doesn't have this, simply tighten the nut that is on the main spindle bolt that holds the drum. Tighten it until it starts to put tension on the cable when you pull it out, then back it off a bit.
Hope this helps,
John


----------



## MRCONRAN (Oct 21, 2005)

No It's Not That. It Is Just Very Hard To Get It To Spool Out. Its Not Snagging. I May Take It Apart And See If I Can Clean It And Regrease It With A Lighter Lube.


----------



## MRCONRAN (Oct 21, 2005)

Not Sure If I Did This Right But I Have Tried Ti Add Apic


----------



## tawilson (Oct 21, 2005)

Gypo,
It was me had the snagging problem. And I think I do have an adjustment I can make to help correct it. Mr Bill's winch pulls out hard. I no nothing of hydraulic winch's. I assume it has a clutch like mine, just uses a hydraulic motor instead of the pto.
cunrya,
I like my 2120 just fine too, except I broke something in the clutch last Saturday.
It's at the dealer now. I've got the 758c bh. The only solution I have for the ground clearance issue is, I saved the shorter bolts they took out to put the brackets on, and when I get into winter logging, I'll take those brackets off. I wasn't too impressed with that. Seems for the grand they charge for the subframe, they could have made it fit a little tighter to the tractor. Of course that subframe probably fits a lot of their tractors, the difference is in the bracket that goes to the drawbar.


----------



## Rotax Robert (Oct 22, 2005)

Don't listen to Gypo, he doesn't know what he talking about. Your problem with your mainline cable snagging may be a symptom of the cable backlashing on freespool. A Norse winch has a small brake pad type arrangement that simply feathers the drum and can be tensioned accordingly that prevents any backlash.
If your winch doesn't have this, simply tighten the nut that is on the main spindle bolt that holds the drum. Tighten it until it starts to put tension on the cable when you pull it out, then back it off a bit.
This should help

Rotax Robert


----------



## Newfie (Oct 22, 2005)

MRCONRAN said:


> No It's Not That. It Is Just Very Hard To Get It To Spool Out. Its Not Snagging. I May Take It Apart And See If I Can Clean It And Regrease It With A Lighter Lube.



Even if it's not snagging it sounds like your winch clutch might need to be adjusted. My farmi winch adjusts similarly to Gypo's Norse winch and that solves the problem when it won't spool out easily.


----------

